# :: ECS Tuning :: New suspension and coil-over options for the C5 A6



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

ECS Tuning is happy to announce a few new products for C5 A6 cars. We have added some Bilstein shock options and our extremely well received ECS Coil Over kits for use with Bilstein shocks. For those of you who don't know, ECS Tuning has been making custom 1-off suspension coil-over suspension kits for years now for people who are running aftermarket Bilstein shocks on A4's. Now that same concept is available to you C5 A6 drivers. With these ECS Coil-over kits you can actually *RAISE* or lower your car to taste - or in my case season. These kits are incredibly handy for winter as you can lift your car above OEM ride height for ski trips or large amounts of snow. The kits have been VERY well received on A4's as they add coil-over adjustable features for 1/5 the price!

Click here for new Bilstein shock offerings


Click here for new Coil-Over kit options.

]


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

*These kits are now available for the late AND early build A6's*

Click here for early build A6 kits


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

any options for the rear?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

a2lowvw said:


> any options for the rear?


Not yet. For now we wanted to combat that reverse rake common with most lowering springs on the A6. We are looking into a rear kit but the suspension is drastically different on the A6 between the front and back.


----------

